# double hook jig



## redbug (Feb 24, 2009)

this looks like a great idea but man $8 for a jig that your gonna pitch into the thick stuff is hard to take









I love jigs but i think i gotta pass


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2009)

You will catch twice as many fish with that 


Image the trailers you can put on it


----------



## shamoo (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree Mr. redbug, $8 is kinda steep, its not like the bass is going short strike it. They're charging $3-$5 for the extra hook :shock: besides you have some nice jigs. =D>


----------



## redbug (Feb 24, 2009)

shamoo, I like the jigs i use as you know.. but always looking for something new.. did you notice the keeper under the hooks for the trailer?

I have had days that i lose 4 or 5 jigs That's $40 OMG


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 24, 2009)

Aren't those made by snag proof? Looks like that thing will only pick up more weeds. I saw someone using them on a fishing show, they were really talking them up :shock:


----------



## redbug (Feb 24, 2009)

fishing university had a show on them... and yes snag proof makes them 
I never have a problem with jigs picking up weeds and i flip them into the matts all the time


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 24, 2009)

I pick up grass and slime all the time with jigs. Since I am rarely on a boat, I rarely get to actually flip/pitch jigs. I am generally casting and retrieving jigs, which is probably the reason picking up so much junk.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 24, 2009)

redbug said:


> fishing university had a show on them... and yes snag proof makes them
> I never have a problem with jigs picking up weeds and i flip them into the matts all the time


i was watching that show the other day


----------



## shamoo (Feb 24, 2009)

I was just looking at that keeper, Black Angel Brush Jig also has it. It curves around and down and back about 1/8th inch. Would you use a craw type worm? How would you attach a trailer?


----------



## angry Bob (Feb 25, 2009)

Not only how you you put a trailer on it, but how do you put a new skirt on it if need be?

Assuming you catch that many fish on it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 25, 2009)

Maybe it's just me but I think it would be harder to hook a fish on that and keep it hooked. Twice the brush guard to deform, twice the hook to push through the jaw, then there is the geometry factor from two hooks spread apart at the barb but coming together on the shank. It is going to keep either hook from burying as deep as it possibly could.


Gimmick.


----------



## redbug (Feb 25, 2009)

if you have ever caught a fish on the snag proof frog you would see how nice those hooks are. the weed guard looks pretty thin to me compared to the one I use now but I would thin it even more I would try it if the price dropped to around $2.50 the price i pay for the jigs i have been using for the last few years


----------



## baptistpreach (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm in agreement about the hookset being less effective. I love them on the weedless frog, but a jig is completely different than a weedless frog. The frog, they swallow and hold, and jig they hit and spit. I'm thinking its a nice try, but just a novelty


----------



## russ010 (Feb 25, 2009)

angry Bob said:


> Not only how you you put a trailer on it, but how do you put a new skirt on it if need be?
> 
> Assuming you catch that many fish on it. :mrgreen:



there is a trailer keeper behind the 2 hooks... look closely and you can see it in the first pic


----------



## redbug (Feb 25, 2009)

Russ, I have had bass swimming under my boat with the jig in their mouth . They don't always hold it but they do most of the time..

I fish a lot of sea walls in 10 ft of water I will flip the jig to the wall and strip line off letting it fall and when I take up the slack they will have hit the lure on the fall and head for deep water. 
give it a try it's tough to do and don't do it during a tournament but just see how long the bass will hold your worm or jig before you set the hook with a lite touch you can watch the line and see them swim all around without them spitting it


----------



## russ010 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's pretty much what I do with Jigs... I pitch out to a dam (it's got a big cable going across, so no boats allowed in it...) That water is pretty shallow, so they end up getting it and swim straight for my boat. I have to let them run with it, and usually go past me before I set the hook.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 25, 2009)

I have fished rats with a double hook setup and my strike to hookup ratio is always horrible.

I do not let fish swim any longer than I have to with a bait in their mouth. The chance for one to swallow a bait and potentially kill the fish is too great.


----------



## angry Bob (Feb 25, 2009)

russ010 said:


> angry Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Not only how you you put a trailer on it, but how do you put a new skirt on it if need be?
> ...



That doesn't help with a new skirt though.


----------

